# Where To Get Bloodworms? VA-NORTH



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

NEAR RESTON,HERNDON, AND NOT TOWARDS ALEXANDRIA. i AM HEADING TO THE BAY AT SANDY POINT, UP 50 EAST. WHERE DO YOU GET YOURS?

I LIVED IN MD. MOST MY LIFE, AND NOW LIVE IN HERDON/RESTON.

SOONER THE REPLY THE SOONER IM GONE. SIGNED;

DESPERATE FISHERMAN


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Bayfisher,

I know your by the Reston area but, these 2 places place are the only one's I know that may have blood worms. 
I know Fishing Island has it for sure. Give them a call first.

The are both in Alexandria...

National Bass Guide Service
8619 Camden Street 
Alexandria, VA 22308
Steve Chaconas
(703) 360-3472 

Fishing Island
8796-I Sacremento Drive
Alexandria, VA. 22309
(703) 780-8087 

Hope that Helps.

Danielkmai


----------



## Red-Eye (Jun 19, 2003)

How much are those Blood Worms?
They are like $9 in Richmond for a dozen.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Red-Eye,

Last time, I think they cost like $7.99
not sure you should call them before going there.

Danielkmai


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

I've had just as good luck with NIGHTCRAWLERS and $6,00 cheaper. I'd never pay that much and catch just as many!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*depends on what you are targeting*

Blood worms are more productive when you are afer trout and croakers (IMHO) But I did go out on a charter with my job where they gave us earthies. We tore those perch up....LOL


----------

